# Offer Websites



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Interesting offer from this newish site today

Looking for a exciting activity for your kids or want to give them birthday to remember? Introduce them to scuba with a beginner?s course for just 135 AED! Normally 275 AED! - YallaBanana.com

I know there are a few others in the region, any recommendations, experiences on using them etc?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I was a bit suspicious of this one as I am getting bombarded with e-mails from them but I never signed up for their service.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have unsubscribed 4 bloody times and it's getting really annoying now. I think it's time we complained to Spamhaus!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh Mr Rossi... now I have to sign up for ANOTHER one of these sites... Ok, since you are twisting my arm, I will. How many more can the uae have??? It really is quite over saturated with cobone, gonabit, groupon.. Am I missing any? 

Have used the other three just mentioned a few times and all times no issues but will say the food places have got coupons for have been less then awesome.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I have unsubscribed 4 bloody times and it's getting really annoying now. I think it's time we complained to Spamhaus!


Oh my gosh, I nearly just signed up without refreshing this page!! Thank gosh I am saved from that disaster. The others are already annoying enough but feel must see what is on offer so havent brought myself to unsubscribe since its ONLY a few emails a day...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You get 4 emails from them each day - 2 for Abu Dhabi and 2 for Dubai. I never signed up for any, I get them on my corporate email address and I've unsubscribed to all of them, yet I end up with brand new emails each morning!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> You get 4 emails from them each day - 2 for Abu Dhabi and 2 for Dubai. I never signed up for any, I get them on my corporate email address and I've unsubscribed to all of them, yet I end up with brand new emails each morning!


Pam, if you are using outlook, then set up a filter to automatically filter those emails to the trash.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yes! Why didn't I think of that. Thanks Indo!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Or better still, set up a web based email address and only use that for registrations, offers, signing up to things.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have that Mr. Rossi but I didn't sign up for this particular website so I was quite surprised when I started receiving them. They're now on my "blocked senders" list


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

There websites are so similar its ridiculous...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Or better still, set up a web based email address and only use that for registrations, offers, signing up to things.


*or* when you sign up for things in the future use their email address so they know how it feels to get spammed as well.


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Some of them are pretty legit as I'm quite a fan of dealgobbler.com and gonabit.com. I used to subscribe for cobone but they just send too many emails.

Yes, we've got to research about the place first before buying vouchers as ive bought coupons in the past that left me dissatisfied. Although the last deal i bought from dealgobler, siamin in radisson blu in marina was quite good! In fact it has become my favorite. The bo house cafe deal at gonabit recently is also awesome!


----------

